# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Как проверить браузер?

## Макcим

*Задача*: Имеем сайт A и браузер Opera. На сайте A требуется разрение javascript. Браузер Opera позволяет разрешить скрипты только для сайта (исходя из настроек). Есть подозрение, что кроме сайта A, Opera разрешает скрипты и третьим сторонам, которые расположены на сайте A (баннеры, фреймы). 

*Доказать*: Действительно ли браузер Opera разрешает скрипты сайту A, но блокирует при этом скрипты от третьих сторон? 

Cookies проверить легко, а как проверить скрипты?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

<noscript> ?

----------


## Макcим

> <noscript> ?


Это больше к Mozilla относиться.  :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

никак не проверить, он не блокирует скрипты с третьих сайтов..

----------


## Макcим

*Ego1st*, а откуда такая информация?

----------


## Ego1st

проверяеться очень легко, ищете заражёный сайт с iframe чёрт знает куда , заходите сначало без скриптов туда. а потом со скриптами и через какое-то время можее лечить компьютер..

----------


## Макcим

Ваш способ прямо запатентовать можно и главное дать ссылку на раздел "Помогите" для лечения после эксперементов.

----------


## Ego1st

=)))

----------

